# Le Mans Prototype Who's Who: Forza Motorsport 3's Latest Car Confirmation, Including Audi R8 and R10



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Below you will find just a taste of the racing flavor that's included in Forza Motorsport 3, and as you can see each car is modeled down to every last detail. Everything...even the interiors have been modeled after the real thing, making for an incredibly immersive experience when you get behind the wheel in Forza Motorsport 3's cockpit view.
* Full Story *


----------

